# Not been subscribed clomid. Why?



## KirstyXx (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello ladies,

8 weeks after my lap and dye I went to see the consultant last week who gave me my results. Other than a little endo which he fixed there were no issues found. However my fsh level has come back as level 13. This, I am worried about. I asked him if I would be put on clomid and he said no because of this high end fsh level. He has now referred me to the ivf clinic and we are waiting for our first appointment for more tests, ie amh etc.

I am a little confused as to why he hasn't put me on clomid. Can someone help?

My oh has no sperm issues. Sadly I lost a baby last year at 30 weeks pregnant and we have been trying for a while now with nothing happening.

Your comments in my little mystery are much appreciated.

Thanks, Kirsty xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Clomid can be good for some people, but a waste of time for others, especially if you are ovulating anyway it's often quite pointless. Sometimes they also avoid clomid in people who have endo as it can aggravate it. They also have to consider your age and how long you have been trying. High FSH can sometimes show low ovarian reserves, but your isn't that high really i don't think, but it can change. 

Sorry for your loss too  

Good luck honey, and don't worry about going for IVF. It's actually a very positive experience and really feels like you are doing something x x x


----------



## KirstyXx (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Cloudy. I was upset when I first was told about the referral but now I feel very positive about it all! By the way the title should have read prescribed not subscribed but I knew what I meant!

I am 32 so I know level 13 is high for my age. My consultant said he didn't think I had been emotionally fit to fall pregnant again after losing the baby and he's probably right but I'm 'fit' now!!

Xx


----------

